# Tarmac SL4 Recall



## Bluffplace

I just got a call from my LBS. Specialized is issuing a recall on my SL4 S- Works front fork. 
I was told not to ride the bike until a new fork comes in

I think the recall involves all SL4's. Best to contact your LBS


----------



## Merc

Thank you for the post. I better give them a call.

Did they not tell you what was wrong with the front fork?


----------



## RkFast

Got the call here, too. 

Not positive of this, but Im hearing there have been manufacturing defects in the steerer, leading to a few failures. So you have to send the fork to them for inspection and if there is the defect, they put on a carbon collar to reinforce the area and send it back. If there is no defect they send it back as-is.

My bike is off to the LBS tomorrow.


----------



## Merc

Just called my lbs and confirmed it. Sounds like the recall is for all 2012 and 2013 SL4s, 2013 CRUX and another model. I will be taking SW SL4 in tomorrow morning.


----------



## BikeKing

REMOVED


----------



## Merc

I just did a quick google search and came across this website regarding the recall. The link is attached below. 

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml13/13102.html


----------



## Doc_D

I talked to Specialized because I just received a Tarmac SL4 frameset. They said after they forks are inspected they'll put a round sticker with an "S" in the middle on the bottom of the crown (above the tire). Mine had a sticker but it was a square holographic sticker. They said that was a different inspection sticker. So I'll be sending my fork off for inspection.


----------



## surfinguru

Does anyone know how you'd get the credit's mentioned in the press release that was linked above?


----------



## zizi

I am about to receive my S-Works SL4 around 15th February! Is there anything particular I should be looking at, weather the inspection was made, or what...?


----------



## Doc_D

zizi said:


> I am about to receive my S-Works SL4 around 15th February! Is there anything particular I should be looking at, weather the inspection was made, or what...?


If your fork has been inspected there will be either a round white sticker with an "S" in it or a pizza shaped holographic sticker. The sticker will be on the bottom side of the crown right above the tire. **NOTE** The rectangular holographic sticker does not mean it has been inspected for the recall.


----------



## zizi

can anybody post a picture of the sticker, or an inspected fork sticker....


----------



## gambo2166

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7773825.-2207520000.1359145915&type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7773825.-2207520000.1359145915&type=3&theater


----------



## zizi

doesn't look good at all...
gambo2166 get well soon!

What happened? Did it crack under stress, or ...


----------



## hipo_p51

So what happens when your fork fails the inspection? Is it repaired or replaced? If its replaced, will it be an identical replacement to match your existing frame? If its not a match, I have a HUGE problem with that. I also have a problem if its repaired, what insurance do we receive that it has been done correctly and how will this repair be done?


----------



## Doc_D

hipo_p51 said:


> So what happens when your fork fails the inspection? Is it repaired or replaced? If its replaced, will it be an identical replacement to match your existing frame? If its not a match, I have a HUGE problem with that. I also have a problem if its repaired, what insurance do we receive that it has been done correctly and how will this repair be done?


I believe they are inserting some kind of reinforcing plug into the steerer. I'm sure that specialized will do the repair correctly.

From what I've heard there have been two incidents of the steerer tube failing. I'm personally glad to see Specialized quickly admit fault and try to as quickly as humanly possible correct the issue before anyone else is injured.

If this was Ford or GM they'd be asking their actuaries how many people have to die before the cost of the recall is financially justified.


----------



## PJ352

Doc_D said:


> I believe they are inserting some kind of reinforcing plug into the steerer. I'm sure that specialized will do the repair correctly.
> 
> From what I've heard there have been two incidents of the steerer tube failing. I'm personally glad to see Specialized quickly admit fault and try to as quickly as humanly possible correct the issue before anyone else is injured.
> 
> If this was Ford or GM they'd be asking their actuaries how many people have to die before the cost of the recall is financially justified.


I agree. Ideally, this wouldn't have happened, but as you reference, it does happen in many industries. At that point, _how_ the recall is handled matters. I think Spec is doing its best to remedy the situation.

One downside is that the CF insert will add (albeit negligible) weight, which narrows the difference between an S-Works and Pro frameset. Since the weight difference is relatively small to begin with, this may be a reason for some to opt for the Pro.


----------



## RkFast

I thought about that, too but youre talking a few grams here. Youll never be able to tell the difference. 

Im more interested in knowing when I get the bike back if it needed the repair or not. I guess my LBS will be able to tell that pretty easily.


----------



## PJ352

RkFast said:


> I thought about that, too but youre talking a few grams here. Youll never be able to tell the difference.


That's true, but one could argue that the_ initial _few grams difference between the S-Works and Pro aren't noticeable either. Now, the (weight) gap narrows, but the price difference doesn't. 



RkFast said:


> Im more interested in knowing when I get the bike back if it needed the repair or not. I guess my LBS will be able to tell that pretty easily.


I'd be more concerned that the bike was safe to ride. I'd readily trade a few grams for some assurance of no broken bones.


----------



## vs779

The Pro needs it as well as the Expert so the S Works maintains its equal weight savings.


----------



## PJ352

vs779 said:


> The Pro needs it as well as the Expert so the S Works maintains its equal weight savings.


Ah, forgot about that. Good point!


----------



## dcorn

Holy crap, those pics really put it into perspective. Guess I'll be staying off the bike until this is taken care of. Should be getting a fit this week, so I'll get the warranty work done then. 


Oh, and from a friend who works at a Spesh dealer. He said you bring your bike in, they take out the fork and send it to spesh's warranty center for inspection or repair/replacement. Then they send it back for your bike to be reassembled. What a load of crap. So because they made a mistake, I'm without a bike for 1-2 weeks. And I know they make up for it with $100 credit, but apparently they are screwing the dealers out of money on that end, with Spesh only paying for part of the repairs and credit. As a dealer, I'd be pretty pissed as well.


----------



## RkFast

dcorn said:


> Holy crap, those pics really put it into perspective. Guess I'll be staying off the bike until this is taken care of. Should be getting a fit this week, so I'll get the warranty work done then.
> 
> 
> Oh, and from a friend who works at a Spesh dealer. He said you bring your bike in, they take out the fork and send it to spesh's warranty center for inspection or repair/replacement. Then they send it back for your bike to be reassembled. What a load of crap. So because they made a mistake, I'm without a bike for 1-2 weeks. And I know they make up for it with $100 credit, but apparently they are screwing the dealers out of money on that end, with Spesh only paying for part of the repairs and credit. As a dealer, I'd be pretty pissed as well.


What do you expect them to do? Send a repair rep to each owner's house and fix the bike on the spot? Recalls suck, Im NOT happy about this, but what are you going to do? They found a potential problem on TWO bikes out of 12,000 and then did the recall, personally calling each dealer and having them call the customers. They are sending special boxes to the dealers so the forks can be boxed and shipped back to Spesh quickly and then promising a 2 week turnaround. They are then giving a $100 credit to customers as a goodwill gesture. Thats not peanuts. Furthermore, LBS labor typically isnt covered in situations like this, its usually a CDB.

Recalls happen. Defects happen. Its what the company does about it that matters. I dont mean to get on your case, but Im having a really difficult time trying to figure out why this is a "load of crap."


----------



## dcorn

Guess I'm still bitter with them about the BB issues on my SL3 as well. My LBS was nice enough to take care of me by rebuilding my BB 3 different times in a matter of a few months, but it still never got rid of the problem. Just my luck that the frame cracked and I got a warranty frame through Specialized. But then I got hosed by my LBS, who charged me for shipping of the new frame, disassembly of the old one, assembly of the new one, and a new chain when my old one had less 1500 miles on it. 

I figured buying the top end bike that cost a damn fortune would give you more durability in the components, but it seems to be completely the opposite.


----------



## RkFast

dcorn said:


> Guess I'm still bitter with them about the BB issues on my SL3 as well. My LBS was nice enough to take care of me by rebuilding my BB 3 different times in a matter of a few months, but it still never got rid of the problem. Just my luck that the frame cracked and I got a warranty frame through Specialized. But then I got hosed by my LBS, who charged me for shipping of the new frame, disassembly of the old one, assembly of the new one, and a new chain when my old one had less 1500 miles on it.
> 
> I figured buying the top end bike that cost a damn fortune would give you more durability in the components, but it seems to be completely the opposite.


Oh...believe me Im with you. I am LESS than impressed with Specialized these days. The only reason I have an SL4 is becuase my SL3 had so many minor defects in paint and workmanship that my LBS had them warranty the frame for me. A buddy of mine bought an SL4 S-Works Tarmac...their "flagship" frame....and it came with a get this...Roubiax sticker on it. 

This one Im giving them a pass becuase its not poor finishing work causing the problem per se and more of the type of issue that any manufacturer could experience. That, and they are doing a nice make good with the $100 credit (hello..new S-Works shoes!).


----------



## Merc

For those who have brought your SL4 back to the lbs have you heard from them? Or have you heard anything new?


----------



## Bluffplace

I spoke to my lbs yesterday. Spesh was suppose to send call tags for the fork, but they have not received anything yet.


----------



## shb77

Dropped my front forks off at my local specialized dealer (a concept store in the UK, London). 
They said that it would take 48 hours: this was for them to ship the forks to Spesh's UK HQ where they would be inspected/have their serial numbers checked, and replaced if necessary. Was assured that I would get a colour match (I have a 2012 s works SL4 in carbon/red/white). 
I'd also get my £100 vouchers when I collect the fork.


----------



## RkFast

Its only been two business days....nothing yet. I did speak to Specialized today. IF out bikes need this collar, its 40 grams in total weight and thats for a larger frame with an uncut steerer. So if you have a smaller frame, that falls to about 30 grams. So my bike will go from 15.25 lbs to 15.31 lbs. Hardly something to be upset about, IMHO.


----------



## _Forza_

I've heard that they are being next day'd to and fro on Spesh's dime. First wave going back from our team's LBS to Spesh tomorrow, we were notified last week on the 24th.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Since I purchased mine as a frameset only I was going to remove the fork and bring it in to my LBS to be boxed up and sent to Specialized for inspection. My LBS said it would be a 5 business day turnaround.


----------



## GTR2ebike

RkFast said:


> Its only been two business days....nothing yet. I did speak to Specialized today. IF out bikes need this collar, its 40 grams in total weight and thats for a larger frame with an uncut steerer. So if you have a smaller frame, that falls to about 30 grams. So my bike will go from 15.25 lbs to 15.31 lbs. Hardly something to be upset about, IMHO.


So now they are the same weight as an SL3


----------



## pdainsworth

dcorn said:


> Holy crap, those pics really put it into perspective. Guess I'll be staying off the bike until this is taken care of. Should be getting a fit this week, so I'll get the warranty work done then.
> 
> 
> Oh, and from a friend who works at a Spesh dealer. He said you bring your bike in, they take out the fork and send it to spesh's warranty center for inspection or repair/replacement. Then they send it back for your bike to be reassembled. What a load of crap. So because they made a mistake, I'm without a bike for 1-2 weeks. And I know they make up for it with $100 credit, but apparently they are screwing the dealers out of money on that end, with Spesh only paying for part of the repairs and credit. As a dealer, I'd be pretty pissed as well.


I manage a small shop that is, primarily, a Specialized dealer. We are being fairly compensated by Spesh for our labor, for sure. Spesh is also covering our cost on any items that are are purchased at retail as part of the $100 customer credit. I don't see any way that a shop could have any valid complaint as to how we are being treated.


----------



## pdainsworth

Bluffplace said:


> I spoke to my lbs yesterday. Spesh was suppose to send call tags for the fork, but they have not received anything yet.


The way it works is that when you bring your fork or bike in, the shop gets fork ready to ship and contacts Specialized. Spesh emails a 2 day air call tag that the shop then uses to send the fork out. Nothing will come for the fork until you take it in.


----------



## surfinguru

Dropped mine off Monday. I spoke with the service manger briefly about it all and he told me they got notified late on the 24th. Since I was the first to bring in one of the recalled models, he wasn't sure how long the turn around was going to take.

I was pressed for time, so didn't have a chance to really get into everything. I'll follow up on the store credit and what the rectification was for my specific bike. 

I'll update once I get the bike back.


----------



## Windsock

I found out about the recall on this forum Sunday AM and have yet to be contacted from the original bike shop where I bought the bike. I dropped off my bike on Sunday to a closer dealer and they shipped the fork on Monday. I did not have to remove the fork. They said it would take two weeks but I got a call today (Thursday) stating my fork was fixed and my bike was ready to be picked up. That's a four day turn around. I am in Southern California and they shipped the fork to Salt Lake City with 20 other forks. I will get my bike tomorrow and claim my $100 store credit offered up by Specialized.

Good job Specialized and my local dealer.


----------



## jbee007

Same here in Germany. Delivered my Crux fork to my local bike shop at monday. Received it back today, friday. Great Service! My dealer said they check the forks for scratches inside the steerer, caused from a defective manufacturing tool. My fork had none of these scratches, so I received it back untouched with just the holographic sticker on it


----------



## nebulight

Anyone have photos of the sticker?


----------



## hipo_p51

I will be dropping my fork off at my lbs toward the middle of the week. They say its about a week turn around.
I am in socal.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Thanks for sharing your experiences with how swiftly Specialized is handling the recall. I did a road race yesterday and have one next Saturday and then plan to have the fork inspected. I realize I am taking a risk, but I have about 7k miles on my fork so I believe the risk is minimal.


----------



## squareslinky

I got mine back today. 1 week. 20 or so grams.


----------



## Merc

squareslinky said:


> I got mine back today. 1 week. 20 or so grams.


Good to hear that you have gotten yours back. I'm still waiting for mine (dropped it off at the lbs on Jan. 25th 

Could you post a picture of the sticker that they put on your inspected fork?


----------



## RkFast

squareslinky said:


> I got mine back today. 1 week. 20 or so grams.


Are you saying they repaired it and the weight penalty is 20 grams? 

Congrats, you bike went from 15.25 lbs to 15.29 lbs.


----------



## squareslinky

Yes. weight penalty is 20 grams. I will take a cell phone picture later today.

My 61cm S Works was 14.15 lbs. Once its rebuilt I will have to throw it back on the scale.


----------



## Tom_UK

Received mine back in 5 days, UK that is.


----------



## tiflow_21

This p!sses me off. Specialized made a mistake and now I have to take the time to pull out the fork, take it into my LBS, and send it back... then maybe.. just maybe they'll put a magical sticker on it?

I have two bikes that are part of this recall, a 2012 SL4 Pro, and a 2013 Crux Expert Disc.

Are they going to pay for my time dealing with the LBS, time driving back and forth to the LBS, gas money going back and forth from my LBS... etc. Doesn't sound like it. Specialized may just be losing my business going forward. They already lost my business when I was looking for a new race mountain bike frame this year.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

I pulled my fork off yesterday morning and brought it to the LBS around noon. I informed them I have a road race a week from this Saturday, but they could not guarantee I would have it back in time. The mechanic suggested I reinstall and bring it back after the race (he did verbally mention I should not be riding on it, but it was my choice). The policy Specialized has given them is 2-day air to Salt Lake City, 1-2 days for inspections, and 2-day return air shipment back. While I probably would have received it back in time I chose not to leave the fork.


----------



## squareslinky

@ tiflow_21 you will get $200. $100 per bike.


----------



## _Forza_

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences with how swiftly Specialized is handling the recall. I did a road race yesterday and have one next Saturday and then plan to have the fork inspected. I realize I am taking a risk, but I have about 7k miles on my fork so I believe the risk is minimal.


I don't know...I have 7k on my SW/SL4 and the pictures I have seen of the failures are the same frame (race black). 

I am a little versed in materials science and manufacturing and I am guessing that Specialized uses like processes. In such, the highest cost of manufacturing is on the early runs, once they optimize cost reductions and improvements, it lowers their cost, improving profitability. 

Why does this matter? Because, they have higher profit margins on S-Works models, AND they would tend to do those runs first then move on to the Pros, etc...less expensive bikes where cost reductions (COGs / Cost of goods sold) on larger volume runs...

It's been my impression that Spesh does the S-Works first to meet team / pre-order demand, then they pull the plug unless there is a big order...I know guys who order an s-works mid season and WAIT. Back to the pictures of failures, that's concerning. 

Regardless of theories

- By posting this you show a lack of regard for safety, not just for yourself, but those that you ride with/against. If I was one of those guys racing with you, I would be pissed knowing that somebody was putting my potential safety behind their own goals...pretty selfish for something that comes at no cost, and a little inconvenience. 

- Now by posting this publicly, God forbid, if something were to happen and you took somebody else out in a crash, you would assume the responsibility since you acknowledged the recall and publicly announced your decision to disregard it. I don't know many people who would do that.

I'm sorry to potentially come off as a righteous jerk, but, we're all amateur racers and we do this for fun. Yes, we all work all winter long training for the race season, but we were all impacted by this. Personally, I've invested heavily both in $$$ and time this winter training and was getting ready to start a build phase, but, things happen and I recognize I'd rather pay the inconvenience "tax" now, and know that I took care of it. 

If you are like me (and most racers), the chances of you racing twice and sending it in are small. Once you get racing, you won't want to stop until the season ends. 

...Don't know you from Adam, but I've said my peace...Best of luck this season.


----------



## _Forza_

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> I pulled my fork off yesterday morning and brought it to the LBS around noon. I informed them I have a road race a week from this Saturday, but they could not guarantee I would have it back in time. The mechanic suggested I reinstall and bring it back after the race (he did verbally mention I should not be riding on it, but it was my choice). The policy Specialized has given them is 2-day air to Salt Lake City, 1-2 days for inspections, and 2-day return air shipment back. While I probably would have received it back in time I chose not to leave the fork.





_Forza_ said:


> If you are like me (and most racers), the chances of you racing twice and sending it in are small. Once you get racing, you won't want to stop until the season ends.
> 
> ...Don't know you from Adam, but I've said my peace...Best of luck this season.


Just saw your follow-up and see I was correct. I'd take that fork back and get it taken care of.


----------



## 2Slo4U

tiflow_21 said:


> This p!sses me off. Specialized made a mistake and now I have to take the time to pull out the fork, take it into my LBS, and send it back... then maybe.. just maybe they'll put a magical sticker on it?
> 
> I have two bikes that are part of this recall, a 2012 SL4 Pro, and a 2013 Crux Expert Disc.
> 
> Are they going to pay for my time dealing with the LBS, time driving back and forth to the LBS, gas money going back and forth from my LBS... etc. Doesn't sound like it. Specialized may just be losing my business going forward. They already lost my business when I was looking for a new race mountain bike frame this year.


Why yes, Specialized is going to pay you $100 per bike in the form of in store credit at your Specialized store. You can purchase anything specialized makes with it. Your rant about time and gas was, well, funny....


----------



## RkFast

tiflow_21 said:


> Are they going to pay for my time dealing with the LBS, time driving back and forth to the LBS, gas money going back and forth from my LBS... etc. Doesn't sound like it. Specialized may just be losing my business going forward. They already lost my business when I was looking for a new race mountain bike frame this year.


Are you kidding?


----------



## Doc_D

tiflow_21 said:


> This p!sses me off....
> Are they going to pay for my time dealing with the LBS, time driving back and forth to the LBS, gas money going back and forth from my LBS... etc. Doesn't sound like it. Specialized may just be losing my business going forward. They already lost my business when I was looking for a new race mountain bike frame this year.


May I suggest you use the $200 Specialized gives you to buy some tampons and midol.


----------



## PJ352

tiflow_21 said:


> This p!sses me off. Specialized made a mistake...
> 
> Specialized may just be losing my business going forward.


I'd be curious just where you're taking your business 'going forward', because to my knowledge a number of manufacturer's have experienced fork recalls in recent years (Trek, Cervelo, Jamis, Fuji, Giant - ironically) and *none* have offered the level of accommodations that Spec has.


----------



## vs779

I see a 13 gram weight penalty. + 25 grams for carbon insert. -12 grams for new smaller 1" style expander plug. 5 day turn around and $100 bucks can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Merc

I just want mine back. 

Does anyone have a picture of the sticker that they are placing on the inspected forks that they could post?


----------



## vs779

The sticker is just a little white S about the size of a dime.


----------



## Bluffplace

I have 2 bikes that were recalled. Using my 15% club discount and $200 to buy me a pair of S-Works shoes. Comes out to $140.

Oh, btw, The forks were shipped out on Jan 28 and came back today.


----------



## squareslinky

Included is picture of the sticker from my SWorks Tarmac fork after the recall.

View attachment 275180


----------



## Merc

squareslinky said:


> Included is picture of the sticker from my SWorks Tarmac fork after the recall.


Thanks.


----------



## will2007

My fork had the carbon sleeve placed and has different end cap. No longer has the specialized end cap. It now has a profile designs cap.


----------



## vs779

View attachment 275211
Look like this without the cap? That is a 15mm expander plug vs the 48mm that came out. My stem clamp area is 40mm. 15 mm seems short. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## will2007

I couldn't open your link, but you are correct they needed to change the internal expander as the inner diameter is now smaller.


----------



## vs779

View attachment 275212


----------



## PJ352

vs779 said:


> View attachment 275211
> Look like this without the cap? That is a 15mm expander plug vs the 48mm that came out. My stem clamp area is 40mm. 15 mm seems short. Thoughts anyone?


Considering Specs previous recommendations re: stem/ spacer configurations with the original expander, I tend to agree with you. 

OTOH, I haven't seen the sleeve or new plug placement. Spec apparently believes that the sleeve reinforces the steerer sufficiently to negate the need for the longer expander.


----------



## vs779

PJ352 said:


> Considering Specs previous recommendations re: stem/ spacer configurations with the original expander, I tend to agree with you.
> 
> OTOH, I haven't seen the sleeve or new plug placement. Spec apparently believes that the sleeve reinforces the steerer sufficiently to negate the need for the longer expander.



That is what I was thinking. The new carbon sleeve reinforces the clamp area and the plug is just for headset adjustment.


----------



## PJ352

vs779 said:


> That is what I was thinking. *The new carbon sleeve reinforces the clamp area *and the plug is just for headset adjustment.


In that case, I wouldn't worry about the shorter plug. I'm sure the last thing Spec wants is to remedy the recall, then face another (warranty?) issue. 



vs779 said:


> Another thing that goes against what Specialized has said in the pastnot to use is on the new SL stem which has a large bore front and rear.


I was aware of Specs recommendations (but still use a Ritchey WCS 4-AXIS stem on my SL3 Pro), but wasn't aware of the SL stems bore. Interesting...


----------



## vs779

Large bore hole front and rear on the SL stem! Unlike the Pro/Comp set stem which use that changeable angle sleeve. As far as the new carbon sleeve it's approx half the distance of the steerer tube and your unable to detect any work was done except for the fact it's now 1"


----------



## PJ352

vs779 said:


> Large bore hole front and rear on the SL stem! Unlike the Pro/Comp set stem which use that changeable angle sleeve. As far as the new carbon sleeve it's approx half the distance of the steerer tube and your unable to detect any work was done except for the fact it's now 1"


I looked at the SL stem on Spec's website. Looks a lot like the Ritchey I mentioned.

The sleeve is inserted _inside_ the steerer tube, correct? If so, the measurement is still 1 1/8", OD.


----------



## hipo_p51

Dropped off bike yesteday at lbs. They claim one week, or so. Spoke to Spech today. They said 1-2 day inspection and repair. When finished they overnight it back. If they cannot repair it, they will replace it. If in stock, they ship it right out. If not in stock, they make one to match your paint scheme. So far seems reasonable. Now I need to see what this 100 credit will buy.


----------



## RkFast

will2007 said:


> My fork had the carbon sleeve placed and has different end cap. No longer has the specialized end cap. *It now has a profile designs cap*.


Now THIS pisses me off. I have a bike thats 100% S-works, everything matched perfectly. And they think they are going to give me some non-matching low quality aftermarket cap and get away with it? No way....unacceptable. 

Would you accept a Corvette back from recall work with three wheels black and one wheel silver? Of course not. 

It appears this would be the new top cap? If so, its a universal "problem solver" type of part. 

Profile Design - Gap Cap

This is not a proper fix....this is a band-aid. And IMO its downright deceptive if this is used becuase they made zero mention of it in any of the press releases, information provided directly to the shops, or to the consumers who called in. 

If I get my bike back with that ugly, problem solver cap, Im going to refuse to accept it and demand a new fork.


----------



## vs779

PJ352 said:


> I looked at the SL stem on Spec's website. Looks a lot like the Ritchey I mentioned.
> 
> The sleeve is inserted _inside_ the steerer tube, correct? If so, the measurement is still 1 1/8", OD.


Yes 1 1/8 OD


----------



## vs779

RkFast said:


> Now THIS pisses me off. I have a bike thats 100% S-works, everything matched perfectly. And they think they are going to give me some non-matching low quality aftermarket cap and get away with it? No way....unacceptable.
> 
> Would you accept a Corvette back from recall work with three wheels black and one wheel silver? Of course not.
> 
> It appears this would be the new top cap? If so, its a universal "problem solver" type of part.
> 
> Profile Design - Gap Cap
> 
> This is not a proper fix....this is a band-aid. And IMO its downright deceptive if this is used becuase they made zero mention of it in any of the press releases, information provided directly to the shops, or to the consumers who called in.
> 
> If I get my bike back with that ugly, problem solver cap, Im going to refuse to accept it and demand a new fork.


will2007?

You should ask your dealer if he provided that cap or Specialized did. My cap which looks different fron yours came in a Specialized bag with a part #. I hate to say it but a new fork with a normal steerer would have been a better fix I think. But then again maybe this carbon insert is stronger/stiffer and will be a upgrade.


----------



## PJ352

RkFast said:


> Now THIS pisses me off. I have a bike thats 100% S-works, everything matched perfectly. And they think they are going to give me some non-matching low quality aftermarket cap and get away with it? No way....unacceptable.


I haven't seen the 'fix', so am guessing, but I suspect the CF steerer tube insert requires that a standard sized top cap be used. 

Remember, Specs top caps are over sized to accommodate their (over sized) stems that employ shims for angle adjustment. Will's bike shop may have used what was on hand, but I know Spec has standard sized top caps. One was supplied with my Tarmac Pro frame set.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

So from what I am reading "the fix", if not replacing the actual fork, is adding an internal carbon sleeve to the steer tube. Does the sleeve actually come flush with the steer tube, requiring a small compression plug be used. Regardless, the actual top cap should remain the same and can be swapped out with a different compression plug.


----------



## PJ352

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> So from what I am reading "the fix", if not replacing the actual fork, is adding an internal carbon sleeve to the steer tube. Does the sleeve actually come flush with the steer tube, requiring a small compression plug be used. Regardless, *the actual top cap should remain the same and can be swapped out with a different compression plug*.


Like you, I haven't actually seen the fix, so am guessing, but to the bold statement I would say "it depends". Many caps have an inner lip that doesn't sit flush with certain stem/ spacer/ steerer configurations. 

Since members are posting that the fix includes a new top cap, I'm thinking (guessing) that the OE over sized cap doesn't work, otherwise I can't imagine why it wouldn't be reused. As you say, top caps and plugs can be interchanged. 

Can someone that's had this insert installed post a pic - top view where we can see the insert? Removing just the top cap and leaving the stem bolts tight won't require a headset adjustment.


----------



## clay-walk

I took my 2013 SL4 fork into my LBS last Friday. They were very helpful but it was the first they had heard of the recall at that point... I am awaiting to hear the results..


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

PJ352 said:


> Like you, I haven't actually seen the fix, so am guessing, but to the bold statement I would say "it depends". Many caps have an inner lip that doesn't sit flush with certain stem/ spacer/ steerer configurations.
> 
> Since members are posting that the fix includes a new top cap, I'm thinking (guessing) that the OE over sized cap doesn't work, otherwise I can't imagine why it wouldn't be reused. As you say, top caps and plugs can be interchanged.
> 
> Can someone that's had this insert installed post a pic - top view where we can see the insert? Removing just the top cap and leaving the stem bolts tight won't require a headset adjustment.


I purchased my S-Works SL4 as a frameset only and it came with the compression plug and top cap. I am running a Ritchey C-260 Stem with a 2mm carbon spacer between the stem and top cap, seems to work fine together.


----------



## vs779

PJ352 said:


> Like you, I haven't actually seen the fix, so am guessing, but to the bold statement I would say "it depends". Many caps have an inner lip that doesn't sit flush with certain stem/ spacer/ steerer configurations.
> 
> Since members are posting that the fix includes a new top cap, I'm thinking (guessing) that the OE over sized cap doesn't work, otherwise I can't imagine why it wouldn't be reused. As you say, top caps and plugs can be interchanged.
> 
> Mine did not come with a new top cap and like you said any cap will work as long as it is for that stem.
> 
> Can someone that's had this insert installed post a pic - top view where we can see the insert? Removing just the top cap and leaving the stem bolts tight won't require a headset adjustment.


I was going to take a pic but picture your steerer exactly the same exactly. Just a smaller inside diamater. Old 48mm plug gone and a new 15mm plug, spring and bolt in a bag with no top cap. Nice clean fix although I lost 2mm of steerer due to no 48mm expander plug lip and sanding/grinding by Specialized to make the new insert flush with the old steerer.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

vs779 said:


> I was going to take a pic but picture your steerer exactly the same exactly. Just a smaller inside diamater. Old 48mm plug gone and a new 15mm plug, spring and bolt in a bag with no top cap. Nice clean fix although I lost 2mm of steerer due to no 48mm expander plug lip and sanding/grinding by Specialized to make the new insert flush with the old steerer.


Any idea as to the length of the insert. I was going to trim my steer tube down by 10mm as I have found my ideal setting with the current stem set-up. Just wonder if it is better to wait until I get the insert put in place, or do it before sending off.


----------



## vs779

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Any idea as to the length of the insert. I was going to trim my steer tube down by 10mm as I have found my ideal setting with the current stem set-up. Just wonder if it is better to wait until I get the insert put in place, or do it before sending off.


4" or so. At this point I wish I had a extra 5mm to work with. I cut mine to exact spec for me never thinking a few mm would be lost in the future. My only option now is pull off one of my 5mm spacers out and add a 2.5 back in or get a stem with a lower stack height like 36 ish. The more I look at the whole thing I almost would feel better about adding a 5mm on top of my stem like PJ352.


----------



## PJ352

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> I purchased my S-Works SL4 as a frameset only and it came with the compression plug and top cap. I am running a Ritchey C-260 Stem with a 2mm carbon spacer between the stem and top cap, seems to work fine together.


Can't say for certain without seeing it, but you may have installed Specs standard top cap. As I mentioned above, one came with my Tarmac SL3 Pro frameset.


----------



## PJ352

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Any idea as to the length of the insert. I was going to trim my steer tube down by 10mm as I have found my ideal setting with the current stem set-up. Just wonder if it is better to wait until I get the insert put in place, or do it before sending off.


JMO, but I'd cut the 10mm's before sending the fork out. Otherwise, when you get it back (assuming it needed the sleeve) you're going to be faced with a decision to cut 10mm's of steerer _and_ sleeve.


----------



## PJ352

vs779 said:


> I was going to take a pic but picture your steerer exactly the same exactly. Just a smaller inside diamater. Old 48mm plug gone and a new 15mm plug, spring and bolt in a bag with no top cap. Nice clean fix although I lost 2mm of steerer due to no 48mm expander plug lip and sanding/grinding by Specialized to make the new insert flush with the old steerer.


In that case (assuming a Spec stem with shim is being used) I don't know why their OE (over sized) top caps wouldn't work.


----------



## vs779

PJ352 said:


> In that case (assuming a Spec stem with shim is being used) I don't know why their OE (over sized) top caps wouldn't work.



Agreed!


----------



## _Forza_

PJ352 said:


> In that case (assuming a Spec stem with shim is being used) I don't know why their OE (over sized) top caps wouldn't work.


It did, no problemo. I too received the new plug, with spring bolt, no top cap. I just backed the bolt out of the new plug, threw the original top cap in the stack, installed it, and was good to go. 

Like everyone else, mine was 5 business days and came back with the new shim and little white sticker too. '12 S-Works in Race Black 52cm for reference. painless.


----------



## PJ352

_Forza_ said:


> It did, no problemo. I too received the new plug, with spring bolt, no top cap. I just backed the bolt out of the new plug, threw the original top cap in the stack, installed it, and was good to go.


Ah, 'mystery' of the top cap solved... :thumbsup:


----------



## _Forza_

PJ352 said:


> Ah, 'mystery' of the top cap solved... :thumbsup:


Yeah, the thing is with the new plug, there isn't a lower hex that controls the expansion and an upper that controls load using the top cap. The only hex is in fact the one that uses the top cap as the leverage. It uses the tension of spring load to aid and keep the plug down.

It's a much simpler solution, albiet a little more difficult to get the plug to expand initially and you have to tighten it much more prior to insertion to get enough friction to where it just doesn't spin and not expand. 

So, to help visualize, you now can't remove the top cap with out relieving the expansion. No way to take a picture of the top cap removed without risking dropping the expander down the steerer tube.

In the pic below (from earlier in the thread), I did not receive the piece that looks like the foot pad of a chair. Replace that piece with your top cap, and that is it.

View attachment 275269


----------



## _Forza_

Thinking about it some more, I have no idea how long the "fix sleeve" runs, if you were to accidentally back the screw all the way out and the expander fell to the bottom...I can imagine how hard it would be to get it back out, as I imagine once it falled past the sleeve, it would be near impossible to get it back to drop out by virtue of the step change in diameter.

Be careful pulling it back out! And Specialized should put out a TSB, to alert people of that potential pitfall. There was no documentation with the new compression plug.


----------



## vs779

_Forza_ said:


> Thinking about it some more, I have no idea how long the "fix sleeve" runs, if you were to accidentally back the screw all the way out and the expander fell to the bottom...I can imagine how hard it would be to get it back out, as I imagine once it falled past the sleeve, it would be near impossible to get it back to drop out by virtue of the step change in diameter.
> 
> Be careful pulling it back out! And Specialized should put out a TSB, to alert people of that potential pitfall. There was no documentation with the new compression plug.


The sleeve ends about half way down the steerer on mine. Also it has a cap on the end so nothing can fall in to the old remaning steerer.


----------



## RkFast

.............


----------



## CMDR

View attachment 275421

View attachment 275422

Two forks - 5 business days
The expander plug sucks to install. It makes it difficult to preload the headset and you have to crank it considerably outside of the steerer and then shove it in or you cant get any purchase to expand the plug. I had to exert pressure on the fork as well as the topcap to get it to seat right and even then the topcap kept spinning which is irritating if you are using one of the adjustable stems from Spec.
That out of the way, I think they did a banner job in handling the recall. S*** happens and they dealt with it. Anyone who can't get past that should hang up their bikes, or just HTFU.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

CMDR said:


> View attachment 275421
> 
> View attachment 275422


Thanks for the pics, that explains a lot about the fix Specialized is doing.


----------



## PJ352

Great shots, thanks for posting. Looks like Spec applies epoxy, presses in the sleeve, then trims the steerer tube (top). Explains another poster mentioning losing ~2mm's of steerer. 

Those expanders are just Specs version of the old style compression plugs. Since the ID has 'shrunk' with the sleeve, other than hunting down a better 1" compression plug, there may be no better option other than to do as you did - get a snug fit, _then_ press the expander down the sleeve.


----------



## clay-walk

PJ352 said:


> Explains another poster mentioning losing ~2mm's of steerer.


wow, my forks were cut with no room for spacers. I guess they will have to replace them if they are taking off steerer length.


----------



## surfinguru

Finally got my bike back on Friday. Had to have the bake/epoxy/insert work done to it. I've got the little white sticker FWIW. I haven't opened it up to look around, maybe someday. Glad it was taken care of, but my LBS was a little sketchy with the whole warranty thing though. They didn't seem to have a firm grasp on all the steps/procedures from start to finish. Oh well, I've got my $100 credit on file at the shop so next time I'm in, I'll pick up a few things. (Too bad I just bought new shoes 2 months ago!)


----------



## clay-walk

Question - i was searching the net and found this cnn.com story from September 25, 2012.

*Washington (CNN)* -- A popular bicycle maker is recalling about 12,000 bicycles after receiving reports of the bike's front fork breaking and causing riders to suffer nasty falls.A bicycle fork is used to hold the front wheel and allows the rider to steer the bicycle.Specialized Bicycle Components, which sold the forks on at least 18 different bike models through retailers from 2007 until July, said riders should immediately stop riding the bikes.

​is this the same recall or a different one? 

I am curious because this report spans a lot more years and makes/models than the Jan 2013 notice. I think the thing that is confusing me is the 12,000 is the same between the recalls.


----------



## PJ352

clay-walk said:


> Question - i was searching the net and found this cnn.com story from September 25, 2012.
> 
> *Washington (CNN)* -- A popular bicycle maker is recalling about 12,000 bicycles after receiving reports of the bike's front fork breaking and causing riders to suffer nasty falls.A bicycle fork is used to hold the front wheel and allows the rider to steer the bicycle.Specialized Bicycle Components, which sold the forks on at least 18 different bike models through retailers from 2007 until July, said riders should immediately stop riding the bikes.
> 
> ​is this the same recall or a different one?
> 
> I am curious because this report spans a lot more years and makes/models than the Jan 2013 notice. I think the thing that is confusing me is the 12,000 is the same between the recalls.


They're different recalls. See below for a complete listing. The top two are the source of your confusion. 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## aclinjury

What about for people who bought their bikes 2nd hand? Do they quality for the repair too?


----------



## PJ352

aclinjury said:


> What about for people who bought their bikes 2nd hand? Do they quality for the repair too?


This isn't a warranty issue, it's a recall, handled by the CPSC. The Commission has the authority to force a recall and/ or stop the sale of questionable products, so ANY product identified for recall would qualify, no questions asked.


----------



## RkFast

Got my bike back, all is well. I will say that the new compression plug takes a bit more torque to preload the headset. This was confirmed by my LBS wrench. I went in after I got the bike back and upped the preload a bit, as this is the way I prefer it...going until it gets draggy and then back off quarter to half a turn...and i had to go much further on the bolt torque to get this to happen than on the old plug or your typical starnut. No big deal, just something to be aware of.


----------



## mykol77

So I sold my S-Works Venge for an S-Works Tarmac SL4...but now my lbs can't seem to be able to order one from Specialized. I would think that the unavailability is related to the recall rather than a real shortage of bikes (hopefully). Does anybody have any idea on when they'll release the SL4 for sale?


----------



## squareslinky

Production runs don't happen all year. They actually slow, especially for some sizes. I doubt it is because of the fork recall.


----------



## clay-walk

I received my forks back today. I had dropped them off at my LBS on Feb 1st. Specialized added a shim, new expander plug, sticker... I had my forks cut for no spacers and it does not appear they took off any length on my steerer which I was glad to see.


----------



## Bluffplace

I also had the shim added. IMO that expander plug is a piece of crap. I loosened the head set cap and the whole thing came out


----------



## eds211

mykol77 said:


> So I sold my S-Works Venge for an S-Works Tarmac SL4...but now my lbs can't seem to be able to order one from Specialized. I would think that the unavailability is related to the recall rather than a real shortage of bikes (hopefully). Does anybody have any idea on when they'll release the SL4 for sale?


I ordered a Tarmac SL4 Pro from my LBS a couple weeks back as part of my team's annual order. They heard that the SL4 Pro's won't be available in carbon satin/black, as I ordered, or in any other color until sometime in April. May be the same case for the S-Works.

I wouldn't be surprised if production has been held off so that a permanent design fix can be implemented, rather than putting the shim and expander plug in each of the new forks.


----------



## mykol77

eds211 said:


> I ordered a Tarmac SL4 Pro from my LBS a couple weeks back as part of my team's annual order. They heard that the SL4 Pro's won't be available in carbon satin/black, as I ordered, or in any other color until sometime in April. May be the same case for the S-Works.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if production has been held off so that a permanent design fix can be implemented, rather than putting the shim and expander plug in each of the new forks.


Man, so that means we wait in limbo until they figured out what they're gunna do.


----------



## PJ352

eds211 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if production has been held off so that a permanent design fix can be implemented, rather than putting the shim and expander plug in each of the new forks.


Considering the cause of the fork defect (a damaged machining tool, IIRC) I doubt this is the case. As another poster stated, production runs in batches, so Specialized has routinely run out of certain models/ frame sizes during a model year.


----------



## PJ352

Bluffplace said:


> I also had the shim added. IMO that expander plug is a piece of crap. I loosened the head set cap and the whole thing came out


I'm not arguing that the expander plug is state of the art (there's a reason Spec went with the long expander), but all of similar design can be removed when the top cap bolt is loosened. There only job is to pre-load the headset bearings.


----------



## clay-walk

yes, it has only about 1/3 of the surface area of the standard Specialized expander plug and it the outer surface of it feels smooth instead of grippy like the original. 

I haven't installed it yet but there is no way it will have the same bite. As long as it stays tight, it should be okay. 

Anyone have any recommended torque setting for the expander bolt? Same as the other?



Bluffplace said:


> I also had the shim added. IMO that expander plug is a piece of crap. I loosened the head set cap and the whole thing came out


----------



## PJ352

clay-walk said:


> Anyone have any recommended torque setting for the expander bolt? Same as the other?


There are no torque settings for pre-loading headset bearings. Rule of thumb for a correct adjustment is no binding/ no play.


----------



## hipo_p51

One week and I had my sl4 'works back. Thanks Spech and my LBS for the fast fix. Now I need to spend my 100 bucks.


----------



## squidsauce

Did you guys get the $100 (gift card?) when picking up your bikes?
When I picked mine up, the bike shop said that specialized is mailing them out and that I should wait for it in the mail, which seems different than what's going on for you guys.


----------



## clay-walk

sorry my question was off... with the old expander plug, there was the inner plug that had a separate bolt that expanded the plug inside the steerer. that was what I was asking about. but since the new one is just 'one bolt does all,' my question doesn't apply... my bad... 




PJ352 said:


> There are no torque settings for pre-loading headset bearings. Rule of thumb for a correct adjustment is no binding/ no play.


----------



## PJ352

clay-walk said:


> sorry my question was off... with the old expander plug, there was the inner plug that had a separate bolt that expanded the plug inside the steerer. that was what I was asking about. but since the new one is just 'one bolt does all,' my question doesn't apply... my bad...


I've seen both types. I think Specs long expander is a better design, but that aside, no matter the plug used, the 'mechanics' are similar. Get the plug sufficiently tight inside the steerer to allow for bearing pre-loading.

After that, the stem (bolts) hold the adjustment. The plug could actually be removed - and I'm sure some WW's have done just that.


----------



## RkFast

clay-walk said:


> yes, it has only about 1/3 of the surface area of the standard Specialized expander plug and it the outer surface of it feels smooth instead of grippy like the original.
> 
> I haven't installed it yet but there is no way it will have the same bite. As long as it stays tight, it should be okay.
> 
> Anyone have any recommended torque setting for the expander bolt? Same as the other?


Hey I got my bike back and me being the tinkerer I am messed with the headset adjustment and new compression plug. Its a different design than the old one so it works differently. I notice when trying to preload the bearings that it feels like more torque is required to get the whole assembly to the point of binding (so I can then back it off to the point of no binding) for my headset adjustment. But in the end, you should be able to properly preload the bearings. It will just "feel" different when you do it.

As others have said there is no "torque" figure for that bolt. Integrated headsets are typically adjusted like this...tighten that bolt to the point where the fork starts to bind up when you turn the bars and then let them go and then back it off until the binding goes away, typically anywhere from 1/8 to 1/4 of a turn.


----------



## meelis

Post a pic pls.


----------



## Optimus

There must be different batches of plugs they're using. The one photographed on page 4 does not look very attractive, even though it's visible. The later repairs comes w/ the original plug, in a smaller size of course.

View attachment 275646


----------



## RkFast

Optimus said:


> There must be different batches of plugs they're using. The one photographed on page 4 does not look very attractive, even though it's visible. The later repairs comes w/ the original plug, in a smaller size of course.
> 
> View attachment 275646



Yeah, thats defintiely a different plug. I actually like that one a bit better but at the end of the day they do the same job and weigh the same. So no worries either way.

Google "Steerer compression plug" images and about fifty different types and designs come up in all different shapes and sizes. Some are long, some are short, some are spring-loaded, some are rough, some are smooth, some have o-rings, some dont. So I dont think any one way is better than the other.


----------



## mmorales

RkFast said:


> Yeah, thats defintiely a different plug. I actually like that one a bit better but at the end of the day they do the same job and weigh the same. So no worries either way.
> 
> Google "Steerer compression plug" images and about fifty different types and designs come up in all different shapes and sizes. Some are long, some are short, some are spring-loaded, some are rough, some are smooth, some have o-rings, some dont. So I dont think any one way is better than the other.


Recieved my fork back today from Spesh and the newer expander plug pictured above is what I recieved as well. No issues on the install what so ever.


----------



## PJ352

Optimus said:


> There must be different batches of plugs they're using. The one photographed on page 4 does not look very attractive, even though it's visible. The later repairs comes w/ the original plug, in a smaller size of course.
> 
> View attachment 275646


Interesting. My guess is that in the interest of turn around time, Spec opted to use the expander plug first pictured in this thread, subsequently substituting the long expander plug pictured here. 

As mentioned, no matter the type/ design, once bearing pre-load is set the plugs job is done, but I'd still pursue getting the newer iteration. IMO a better design and closer to the OE expander.


----------



## pdainsworth

mykol77 said:


> So I sold my S-Works Venge for an S-Works Tarmac SL4...but now my lbs can't seem to be able to order one from Specialized. I would think that the unavailability is related to the recall rather than a real shortage of bikes (hopefully). Does anybody have any idea on when they'll release the SL4 for sale?


Looks like most sizes in SRAM Red are available right now. DA mechanical is not looking good, though. May be quite a wait. Di2 should be avaialable in April if back order is placed ASAP.


----------



## pdainsworth

eds211 said:


> I ordered a Tarmac SL4 Pro from my LBS a couple weeks back as part of my team's annual order. They heard that the SL4 Pro's won't be available in carbon satin/black, as I ordered, or in any other color until sometime in April. May be the same case for the S-Works.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if production has been held off so that a permanent design fix can be implemented, rather than putting the shim and expander plug in each of the new forks.


SL4 pro in black is available now in 56 or 58, but it looks like mid-April for others sizes, under which you must fall, I suppose. Sorry.


----------



## JimNasium

pdainsworth said:


> SL4 pro in black is available now in 56 or 58, but it looks like mid-April for others sizes, under which you must fall, I suppose. Sorry.



Any insight on the Secteur Sport Disc model? I know it was also affected by the recall, and my LBS hasn't been able to tell me anything concrete.


----------



## squidsauce

squidsauce said:


> Did you guys get the $100 (gift card?) when picking up your bikes?
> When I picked mine up, the bike shop said that specialized is mailing them out and that I should wait for it in the mail, which seems different than what's going on for you guys.


Anyone have an answer about this?


----------



## Merc

squidsauce said:


> Anyone have an answer about this?


I have gotten my bike back, but I have not received the $100 gift card from Specialized.


----------



## Bluffplace

My lbs did this for me and 2 other guys that I know.

It took Specialized 2 weeks to return the forks. Prior to getting the fork back, my lbs ordered me a pair of SWorks shoes. They took $100 off the price and gave me my 15% club discount.

This is what my lbs told me. I had to purchase Spesh stuff. They then have to take the receipt and send it to Spesh. Spesh will credit their account minus their discount. My lbs gets 40% off, so for every 'claim' they submit, they will get a $60 credit.

There is a few extra dollars for removing/installing the fork, but I'm don't have that number


----------



## _Forza_

squidsauce said:


> Anyone have an answer about this?





Merc said:


> I have gotten my bike back, but I have not received the $100 gift card from Specialized.


There was no gift card. It was handled by the shop. I spent my credit before the fork arrived back (which was only 5 days from the day it was sent). For those of you waiting two weeks, be sure to check with the shop on when they "actually" sent them out...I'm betting in a lot of cases it's not the days you guys dropped them off, and they sat there waiting for Fedex to picke them up.


----------



## squidsauce

I'm guessing my LBS is trying rip me off of the credit


----------



## PJ352

squidsauce said:


> I'm guessing my LBS is trying rip me off of the credit


Go to the source and call or submit a question to Specialized. 
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## g-Bike

Check your steer tube length, mine came back shorter then before it was sent out. Not cool. Now there is no spacer above the stem as recommended.


This is a follow up, I now realize that the original compression plug used was the specialized version with a 2 mm lip and now that they provided this new compression plug the 2mm has been lost from my tube length. My shop says Specialized will be sending out their original version soon so I plan to go back to that one soon.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

I just dropped off my fork early this afternoon at my LBS and was not real happy. The guy helping me said they would try to get the fork out in the next couple of days as they were waiting for other forks before boxing up. I stressed that this was my primary bike and needed the fork back sooner rather than later. Original I was told the forks were sent in individual boxes the same or next day from drop off. It's not like I am bringing them a complete bike that needs the fork removed.


----------



## eds211

pdainsworth said:


> SL4 pro in black is available now in 56 or 58, but it looks like mid-April for others sizes, under which you must fall, I suppose. Sorry.


Yep, I had ordered a 56 SL4 Pro SRAM in black and was told April. Luckily I got a call today from my shop letting me know that their distributor got a small amount in today and that mine will be in by the end of the week. Hope that means more good news for others!


----------



## g-Bike

I hear you, I dropped off my entire bike and my local shop had it back to me in 10 days ready for pickup. They are a larger specialized shop and I could see that if it was a shop that does not move much product they might wait for a few others before sending it out. I am sure you will have it back soon.


----------



## squidsauce

Any tips on how to remove the crappy expander plug?
It seems to be wedged in their tightly and I cant get it out.
Here's a pic:
View attachment 275873


----------



## RkFast

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> I just dropped off my fork early this afternoon at my LBS and was not real happy. The guy helping me said they would try to get the fork out in the next couple of days as they were waiting for other forks before boxing up. I stressed that this was my primary bike and needed the fork back sooner rather than later. Original I was told the forks were sent in individual boxes the same or next day from drop off. It's not like I am bringing them a complete bike that needs the fork removed.


So fork up a few bucks to have your fork sent special. Problem solved.


----------



## PJ352

squidsauce said:


> Any tips on how to remove the crappy expander plug?
> It seems to be wedged in their tightly and I cant get it out.


Looks like the same type as is installed on my '08 Tarmac Comp. I never removed it, but would suggest screwing in the center bolt part way, tightening the head against a bench vice and (using the steerer for leverage) twisting the center cap out.

Option 2 is to bring the fork to your LBS and have them remove the plug.

Just curious... why do you want to/ need to remove the plug assembly?


----------



## RkFast

PJ352 said:


> Looks like the same type as is installed on my '08 Tarmac Comp. I never removed it, but would suggest screwing in the center bolt part way, tightening the head against a bench vice and (using the steerer for leverage) twisting the center cap out.
> 
> Option 2 is to bring the fork to your LBS and have them remove the plug.
> 
> Just curious... why do you want to/ need to remove the plug assembly?


Curious as well. I get that youd want the one more in line with what the bike orginially came with but the one in there now with the spring is a perfectly fine design that works well, is not heavier and has no ill effects whatsoever. 

Like I said above....google images for "steerer expander plug" and a million different types and designs come up, all of which work well. There is no "right" one.


----------



## roadworthy

squidsauce said:


> Any tips on how to remove the crappy expander plug?
> It seems to be wedged in their tightly and I cant get it out.
> Here's a pic:
> View attachment 275873


Here you go. First, the expander plug isn't crappy. Its one of the best I have seen...and a full 48mm long which adds strength to the steerer tube.
To remove:
-remove fork from bike
-remove top screw and cap
- place deep socket onto expander plug
- invert fork and give a light rap to the socket.
- plug will come loose and likely the expansion plug will fall out.

Its pretty easy. It can be done on the bike but I prefer to not impart this force into the supportive headset bearings. So remove the fork and a good time to clean and regrease headset bearings.

Lastly, for recalled bikes, what Specialized is doing is inserting the steerer tube with a long thin walled sleeve. This sleeve reduces the ID of the steerer tube and therefore the stock expansion plug will no longer fit inside. So Specialized is using a revised expansion plug when sleeving recalled forks. Further, I believe all forks going back to Specialized are now being modified and not just inspected...those that fall within the defined bikes with this issue.

HTH.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

roadworthy said:


> Lastly, for recalled bikes, what Specialized is doing is inserting the steerer tube with a long thin walled sleeve. This sleeve reduces the ID of the steerer tube and therefore the stock expansion plug will no longer fit inside. So Specialized is using a revised expansion plug when sleeving recalled forks. Further, I believe all forks going back to Specialized are now being modified and not just inspected...those that fall within the defined bikes with this issue.
> 
> HTH.


I dropped off my fork at my LBS last week and was told the same thing - Specialized are saying they're 'inspecting' the forks, but in reality are modifying all of them.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

RkFast said:


> So fork up a few bucks to have your fork sent special. Problem solved.


I called my LBS on another issue the next morning and the fork had already been boxed up and shipped, so my LBS must be understating and over-delivering. Hope to have it back next mid-week. I plan to trim the steer tube a bit when I get it back, so thanks for the tips in removing the new supplied expander plug.


----------



## squidsauce

CoffeeBean2 said:


> I dropped off my fork at my LBS last week and was told the same thing - Specialized are saying they're 'inspecting' the forks, but in reality are modifying all of them.


Yup, found this a while back:

specialized.desk.com/customer/portal/questions/783252-tarmac-sl4-fork-inspection-and-possible-repair

I wanted to remove the expander plug because originally I wasn't able to get it to expand. It turns out that the way it's currently installed (not deep enough) requires the extra spacer that the LBS added under my stem. So what I did instead was install the stem on top of my original height of spacers, then add the spacer back on top of the stem and then finally tighten the top cap down to get it load the bearings. Then after I've tightened the stem down I just removed the spacer, spring, and internal cone thing, and reinstalled the top cap.

What the LBS did seems to actually be pretty bad because AFAIK, you want the stem to be supported by as much steerer tube as possible (usually flush). It seems like they just didn't install the plug deep enough so they just lazily added a spacer under the stem, which made my stem rise over the steerer by like 6-7 mm (5mm spacer + reduced steerer tube). Of course even with the extra spacer removed, since my steerer tube has been recut with the recall, the steerer tube is like ~2mm under my stem which I believe should be fine since it's heavily reinforced.


----------



## Hetfield

Hi everyone! I'm new here, so first of all greetings to all forum users and in this case specialized owners like me.

Here's how things worked here in Portugal with this issue:

I was called from my LBS about the fork recall on a Tuesday. That same day I brought my bike to the store, they removed the fork and shipped it over to Spain (No Specialized headquarters in Portugal now. Small market so they merged the spanish and portuguese importers.). Friday of the next week a new fork arrived at the store and the next moday I picked up my bike with the new fork installed at the shop.

All went well for me since the store provided me with a 2011 Roubaix Pro, so I was never without a bike to ride. Then along came the €80 voucher wich was great and I ended up buying a 2013 Romin Pro.


----------



## RkFast

FWIW, after trying to convince people and myself that the new compression plug is OK, Ive developed a loose headset and a creak. I now cant obtain a proper adjustment on the bearings. Bike is with LBS and Im asking for the old style compression plug to be used. Hopefully that will solve this nonsense.


----------



## Merc

RkFast said:


> FWIW, after trying to convince people and myself that the new compression plug is OK, Ive developed a loose headset and a creak. I now cant obtain a proper adjustment on the bearings. Bike is with LBS and Im asking for the old style compression plug to be used. Hopefully that will solve this nonsense.


I developed the same problem a while back. My LBS just tightened it up and I haven't had the problem since.


----------



## blairellis

View attachment 280293











Just curious if this is the sticker that confirms that the steerer has been corrected. I would like to know before I take it up to the LBS about 35 mins away. Thanks guys!


----------



## Merc

blairellis said:


> View attachment 280293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if this is the sticker that confirms that the steerer has been corrected. I would like to know before I take it up to the LBS about 35 mins away. Thanks guys!


I believe it should be a white sticker with a black "S".


----------



## RkFast

Merc said:


> I developed the same problem a while back. My LBS just tightened it up and I haven't had the problem since.


Tried that. Didn't work. Im thinking the compression plug slipped in the steerer. I asked for the old style compression plug be installed.


----------



## PJ352

RkFast said:


> Tried that. Didn't work. Im thinking the compression plug slipped in the steerer. I asked for the old style compression plug be installed.


Once the bearing pre-load is set and the stem bolts tightened, the compression plug (no matter the type/ style) is no longer needed. It could (literally) be removed, but save for the ww's, no one does so.

Point being, there's something else causing the headset play/ creaking. BUT... if you'd prefer the newer style expander, I can't say I blame you. I would too.


----------



## RkFast

PJ352 said:


> Once the bearing pre-load is set and the stem bolts tightened, the compression plug (no matter the type/ style) is no longer needed. It could (literally) be removed, but save for the ww's, no one does so.
> 
> Point being, there's something else causing the headset play/ creaking. BUT... if you'd prefer the newer style expander, I can't say I blame you. I would too.


I know it. Developed the play with everything tightened down. But now I cant adjust preload anymore. I am tightening down the topcap WAY beyond what I should have to and still have a touch of play. This is why I want the original one back. Never had a problem with that one. Will be the first step in the diagnosis.


----------



## PJ352

RkFast said:


> I know it. Developed the play with everything tightened down. But now I cant adjust preload anymore. I am tightening down the topcap WAY beyond what I should have to and still have a touch of play. This is why I want the original one back. Never had a problem with that one. Will be the first step in the diagnosis.


Understood. Obviously, something is preventing the headset from compressing sufficiently. Other Spec owners have posted similar situations. One possible remedy is placing a thin shim under the conical cone, preventing it from bottoming out before bearing preload. 

I'm not saying the plug isn't the issue, but generally, if it is, it's because it's riding up the ID of the steerer and you can't sufficiently torque the top cap bolt. From what you're saying, that doesn't seem to apply here.


----------



## RkFast

PJ352 said:


> Understood. Obviously, something is preventing the headset from compressing sufficiently. Other Spec owners have posted similar situations. One possible remedy is placing a thin shim under the conical cone, preventing it from bottoming out before bearing preload.
> 
> I'm not saying the plug isn't the issue, but generally, if it is, it's because it's riding up the ID of the steerer and you can't sufficiently torque the top cap bolt. From what you're saying, that doesn't seem to apply here.


So I got the new (old) plug. No dice. 

The issue now is that the top cap interferes with it. The top caps made for the S-Works adjustable stem have a substantial lip on the bottom side of the bolt hole. With the smaller diameter expander plug there is now nowhere for the lip on the top cap to go. Running a spacer on top of the stem is an option, however the larger OD of the stem and proprietary offset top cap, which allows for the angle adjustment shim to be used, makes that almost impossible. 

So Im back to the spring-loaded compression plug, trying to get it to work. I think I have, but I have to tighten it all the way down and its bloody tricky to get it to work right. Im not confident I have this headset adjusted right. 

Specialized really didn't think this through, did they?


----------



## Merc

I just bought a Zipp SL145 stem for my bike (I currently have an s-works stem on it) and I hope I will not have any problems when installing it. I bought the Zipp stem off of eBay. The stem came with the zipp top cap, but no bolt. I am thinking I can us the bolt in there now, but I am getting concerned since I forgot about piece that my lbs put in the steer tube b/c of the recall. What is everyone's thoughts, will I have a problem?


----------



## RkFast

Merc said:


> I just bought a Zipp SL145 stem for my bike (I currently have an s-works stem on it) and I hope I will not have any problems when installing it. I bought the Zipp stem off of eBay. The stem came with the zipp top cap, but no bolt. I am thinking I can us the bolt in there now, but I am getting concerned since I forgot about piece that my lbs put in the steer tube b/c of the recall. What is everyone's thoughts, will I have a problem?


You should not. Whats causing my issue is the fact you cant run a spacer on top of the S-Works stem due to the larger diameter of the part that clamps on the steerer, which they need to accommodate the adjustable collar. 

If I could run a 5MM spacer on top of the stem, Id have no issues.


----------



## clay-walk

Hi, on my SL3, I just switched from an S-Works stem to a Zipp Service Course SL stem this week. I originally had the fork cut to have a 3 mm gap for the S-Works top cap to fit correctly.

Due to the difference in stack height of the Zipp vs. the S-Works & changing to a Zipp top cap as well, I discovered that I needed to put a 1.5 mm spacer under the Zipp stem to have the proper steerer tube length for the top cap to fit properly. 

If your fork was recalled, it is likely that your steerer tube is slightly shorter now by a mm or so and you may be okay.

The top cap bolt is probably going to work as I think it is the same diameter & length regardless...



Merc said:


> I just bought a Zipp SL145 stem for my bike (I currently have an s-works stem on it) and I hope I will not have any problems when installing it. I bought the Zipp stem off of eBay. The stem came with the zipp top cap, but no bolt. I am thinking I can us the bolt in there now, but I am getting concerned since I forgot about piece that my lbs put in the steer tube b/c of the recall. What is everyone's thoughts, will I have a problem?


----------



## clay-walk

Hi - if you look at diagram 2 of this installation guide:

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/08_Fork_Installation_Guide_r2.pdf

There should be a 3 mm gap between the top of your steerer the stem. This allows the S-Works topcap to seat properly/flushly on top of the stem. 

When I got my SL4 fork back, it was probably a mm shorter than originally so there was no issue of the S-Works top cap not seating flushly.

I do understand what you are saying though, as there is now an extra inner shim. But, I had no issue with it at all with an S-Works stem & top cap .

If your's isn't seating correctly, cutting small mm's off the steerer can be really tricky so perhaps adding a 1.5 mm or 2 mm spacer under the stem might help?





RkFast said:


> The issue now is that the top cap interferes with it. The top caps made for the S-Works adjustable stem have a substantial lip on the bottom side of the bolt hole. With the smaller diameter expander plug there is now nowhere for the lip on the top cap to go.


----------



## PJ352

RkFast said:


> So I got the new (old) plug. No dice.
> 
> The issue now is that the top cap interferes with it. The top caps made for the S-Works adjustable stem have a substantial lip on the bottom side of the bolt hole. With the smaller diameter expander plug there is now nowhere for the lip on the top cap to go. Running a spacer on top of the stem is an option, however the larger OD of the stem and proprietary offset top cap, which allows for the angle adjustment shim to be used, makes that almost impossible.
> 
> So Im back to the spring-loaded compression plug, trying to get it to work. I think I have, but I have to tighten it all the way down and its bloody tricky to get it to work right. Im not confident I have this headset adjusted right.
> 
> Specialized really didn't think this through, did they?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems to me a better solution would be to add a 1-2mm spacer _below_ the stem, raising the stem sufficiently to accommodate the lip on the top cap and allow for bearing pre-load adjustment. Just make sure not to raise the stem to the point where the upper bolt isn't fully gripping the steerer tube. 

I'm not sure I'd say Spec didn't think this through. I think it could be argued that compression plugs have done their jobs for many years prior to the introduction of expansion plugs. That said I do think expanders represent an improved design.


----------



## RkFast

Sorry guys...Im already at 3MM. If I go any more, the top stem bolt wont be sufficiently on the steerer.


----------



## PJ352

RkFast said:


> Sorry guys...Im already at 3MM. If I go any more, the top stem bolt wont be sufficiently on the steerer.


In that case I think your only options are to either go with an aftermarket stem (many use Ritchey's) and a standard sized top cap or stay with the compression plug you're now using.

BTW, they sell 1mm alloy spacers. Something that narrow may offer a compromise. Remember, as you adjust pre-load, the stem will drop 'some'.


----------



## TNTPILOT96

I just picked up my sl4 from my local bike shop. Specialized has a new compression plug that they have supplied LBS to fix the problem. This was the third headset rebuild. Hopefully this fixes the problem.


----------



## clay-walk

would love to see an image of it! Not really thrilled with my recall plug. My SL3 is silent but I am constantly tightening/greasing my recall SL4 plug as it makes a lot of noise...





TNTPILOT96 said:


> I just picked up my sl4 from my local bike shop. Specialized has a new compression plug that they have supplied LBS to fix the problem. This was the third headset rebuild. Hopefully this fixes the problem.


----------



## TNTPILOT96

clay-walk said:


> would love to see an image of it! Not really thrilled with my recall plug. My SL3 is silent but I am constantly tightening/greasing my recall SL4 plug as it makes a lot of noise...


I don't have an image. The tech told me is was an inch tall instead of one and one eighth inch. They installed it. I don't want to disassemble it. It is quiet finally. I have about 150 miles on it and no problems.


----------



## surfinguru

clay-walk said:


> would love to see an image of it! Not really thrilled with my recall plug. My SL3 is silent but I am constantly tightening/greasing my recall SL4 plug as it makes a lot of noise...


I was in the same boat. Headset was constantly coming loose. Took it back to the shop that I did the recall work through and explained the issue to them. They said they've been getting alot of similar complaints/issues. Their recommended fix was a very, very thin washer under the cone spacer. Seems to have done the trick as I haven't had the headset come loose for over a month now.


----------



## clay-walk

thank you for this tip!!! 



surfinguru said:


> I was in the same boat. Headset was constantly coming loose. Took it back to the shop that I did the recall work through and explained the issue to them. They said they've been getting alot of similar complaints/issues. Their recommended fix was a very, very thin washer under the cone spacer. Seems to have done the trick as I haven't had the headset come loose for over a month now.


----------



## clay-walk

I was in a bikeshop in Portland on Monday and they told me that Specialized has a new version of the plug available. It resembles the original Specialized expander. they also said the initial expander plug that was sent out with the recall was garbage... I then contacted my LBS that handled my recall and Specialized is sending me the new version to me.


----------



## karungguni

_Forza_ said:


> I don't know...I have 7k on my SW/SL4 and the pictures I have seen of the failures are the same frame (race black).
> 
> I am a little versed in materials science and manufacturing and I am guessing that Specialized uses like processes. In such, the highest cost of manufacturing is on the early runs, once they optimize cost reductions and improvements, it lowers their cost, improving profitability.
> 
> Why does this matter? Because, they have higher profit margins on S-Works models, AND they would tend to do those runs first then move on to the Pros, etc...less expensive bikes where cost reductions (COGs / Cost of goods sold) on larger volume runs...
> 
> It's been my impression that Spesh does the S-Works first to meet team / pre-order demand, then they pull the plug unless there is a big order...I know guys who order an s-works mid season and WAIT. Back to the pictures of failures, that's concerning.
> 
> Regardless of theories
> 
> - By posting this you show a lack of regard for safety, not just for yourself, but those that you ride with/against. If I was one of those guys racing with you, I would be pissed knowing that somebody was putting my potential safety behind their own goals...pretty selfish for something that comes at no cost, and a little inconvenience.
> 
> - Now by posting this publicly, God forbid, if something were to happen and you took somebody else out in a crash, you would assume the responsibility since you acknowledged the recall and publicly announced your decision to disregard it. I don't know many people who would do that.
> 
> I'm sorry to potentially come off as a righteous jerk, but, we're all amateur racers and we do this for fun. Yes, we all work all winter long training for the race season, but we were all impacted by this. Personally, I've invested heavily both in $$$ and time this winter training and was getting ready to start a build phase, but, things happen and I recognize I'd rather pay the inconvenience "tax" now, and know that I took care of it.
> 
> If you are like me (and most racers), the chances of you racing twice and sending it in are small. Once you get racing, you won't want to stop until the season ends.
> 
> ...Don't know you from Adam, but I've said my peace...Best of luck this season.


Just bought a 2013 S-Works frame on a close out deal to replace my crashed 2012 Tarmac Pro. Was surprised to find it was made in 8/2012. So was researching where the inspection sticker is. It has the sticker but you are right about the S-Works early runs! "Old" or not am loving it.


----------



## cxboy

I have an 2012 crux with an alloy steer tube, are these in the re-call
thx d


----------



## roadworthy

cxboy said:


> I have an 2012 crux with an alloy steer tube, are these in the re-call
> thx d


I would say no because the steerer is alloy and not carbon but if in doubt, contact your local Spesh dealer or send an email to Spesh customer service and ask.


----------



## PJ352

Here's the recall notice. I scanned through it and saw the 2013 Crux mentioned, but not the 2012.

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/1213TarmacCruxSecteur.pdf

Still, not be a bad idea to contact Specialized for verification.


----------



## durianrider

crazy times


----------

